# How big do the forms of Wendtii get?



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Ok, I have Wendtii 'Bronze', 'red', 'green' in my 55G tank. They are already starting to shoot up some big leaves, but how big should the get? I don't care if they get as high as half the tank, but I'm just curious, and will the various forms grow bigger than each other? Because I have a ton of Wendtii Bronze... Like at least 30 nodes in a 10"x5" area in my foreground... Haha


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

I've had tropica grow to 45cm, Red to +50cm and this green one pictured below get to 55cm. All my aquariums are low light which I believe will grow bigger plants.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I have "Red Lucanas" growing to about 35 cm in strong light, submerged.

"Tropica" stays low, with leaves almost laying at the bottom, reaching maybe 4 cm in my aquarium, also submerged (but finally growing well). 

A red/green variety (basically green with large reddish patches) goes easily to 30 cm in my aquariums.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Haha, well this should be interesting! Luckily I planted my Tropica next to my C. Lucens. We shall see though 
Thanks a lot guys, and FarCanal, that is a huge plant! Congratz
Woah, I will end up with an aquarium full of Wendtii LOL


----------

